# .621 kernel advantages...



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

Are there any improvements in the kernel of. 621 over. 605 that anyone knows about.

I have the new 15p baseband but would love to have the latest kernel too.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chiruscan (Oct 25, 2011)

Nevermind.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Seems to multi-task better and get slightly better battery life. YMMV. At this time if you wan the .621 kernel you will be going all-in to .621 though. Haven't found a way to flash kernel-only and get it to either boot or be revertable.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------

